# Toro CCR3650 vs Ariens 722EC



## steverizzo (Jan 24, 2005)

I've had it! I am finally going to purchase a blower. Does anyone have any experience with these two? The Ariens comes with an electric start, 7hp Tecumseh, and does a 22" path. The Toro has a 6.5hp, 20", 5 year warranty. The Ariens folds down which is nice. Both are at $599. Any opinions? 1-stage should be fine for me. Dont want anything too big.


----------

